# Check out the 745 in this month's Automobile



## Scorp76 (Dec 9, 2002)

Amazing. The 7 is heavier than the other cars (Jag, A8, S430) by a few hundred pounds, yet it took first place in every performance category except one. How DO they do it :thumbup: 

Unfortunately they hated the iDrive, but that's old news at this point. :tsk:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Scorp76 said:


> Unfortunately they hated the iDrive, but that's old news at this point. :tsk:


They also didn't like seats controls. Yup, those are two of the MOST important features in a car. Right.


----------



## nycbmw745i (Jul 29, 2003)

*I-Drive & Seat controls*

As i have posted before, if my wife can use the seat controls and the I-Drive, anyone can. I test drove the A8L and noticed that the radio can only be changed from the MMI or the steering wheel. What does that mean for the passenger in teh front seat (my wife). She would need to use the MMI to change the station or CD. On the E65, she always uses teh dash buttons. The mags always seem to leave out the redundant controls in the 745i.

Their loss.


----------



## Buff_AGM (Sep 25, 2002)

hey, you guys dont need to apologize for the e65, after having driven one back to back against an a8L, there is no comparision. The 7 series may be the best car money can buy right now.


----------

